# Don't want to be redundant but...



## arsa13 (Jul 15, 2006)

Hello.

I don't mean to waste anyone's time, but I've _literally_ been searching for days on how to use the full capacity of my new seagate 320gb hd in my series 2DT 649080. I have successfully backed up my original drive to the new seagate, but I'm having a REALLY tough time finding out EXACTLY how to use either the PTV lba48 4.04 upgrade cd, or the weakness lba boot cd to allow full use of all 320gb.

I'm fairly new to linux (I've used knoppix and Fedora before) but I can figure things out, and I'm great with hardware. I just need to know what commands to type in after I've booted up with the PTV or Weakness lba48 cd!

If you can give me any information (preferably recent, because I have the newest TiVo model and software) I would greatly appreciate it!

BTW- I'm currently in the process of copying my original tivo drive to the new drive based on the weakness interactive upgrade instructions: "mfsbackup -Tao - /dev/hdX (/dev/hdY) | mfsrestore -s 127 -r 4 -xzpi - /dev/hdZ (/dev/hdZZ)"

Thanks,

-Matt


----------



## arsa13 (Jul 15, 2006)

All right, I guess I answered my own question... But the way I did it was unconventional at best... I ended up using the PTV lba48 upgrade disc with the instructions listed above from weakness, because the weakness disc had a kernel panic every time I tried to boot into linux from it.

In any case, I now have a nice 352 hour TiVo!

Thanks for your patience.

-Matt


----------



## HomeUser (Jan 12, 2003)

The WeaKnees instructions work fine with the PTV disk if you used the recommended -s 127 in the restore you should be fine.


----------



## arsa13 (Jul 15, 2006)

Before with western digital 80gb hdd:









After with Seagate 320gb hdd (Parallel recording, only 4.2 ms latency!):









At first I tried to add the Seagate to the TiVo, but it didn't recognize the aditional drive... That is to say that the TiVo booted up ok, and recognized the original 80gb wd hdd which I had set as master, but didn't recognize the Seagate which I had set as slave. I wish it had worked though, because I worked really hard on making a nice cardboard cutout that fit right in between the tuners, and then I attached a cover from an old hard drive on top of the cardboard so that I could screw in the hard drive to the metal plate which was secured to the cardboard. I kept it just in case some new hack comes out for my model that allows me to utilize more than one hard drive at a time.

In any case, thanks HomeUser for responding to my post. I'll be sure to stop by every now and then in case I have any more TiVo-related questions, info, comments, etc.

-Matt


----------



## supasta (May 6, 2006)

Congrats on your upgrade. Very nice.

How is the noise level created by that drive?


----------



## arsa13 (Jul 15, 2006)

Noise Level?!?

What Noise Level???  
Seriously! :up: :up: :up: 

I seriously think it's quieter than the original WD 80gb...

I'm not sure if it is hotter or not, because Ionly used the original hdd for literally 3 weeks, but I'm sure it doesn't matter considering that relatively large fan on the back of the TiVo that will cool everything off.

-Matt


----------



## renatom (May 5, 2002)

I had problem using the weakness cd.
I'm installing a new seagate 400gb.

I followed the instructions and it stated reading and writing without problems. After awhile, it started showing errors on reading from my original 80g drive. No errors on writing.

After it finished, I can't boot from the new drive. It shows the "just a few minutes more.." and then the screen becomes black and reboots.

The problem seems on reading the data not writing.
Could be because I'm using this configuration?
hda - my c: windows drive
hdb - original tivo 80gb
hdc - CD ROM
hdd - new seagate
( I changed all jumpers accordingly)
tks


----------



## renatom (May 5, 2002)

I changed to
hda - orignal tivo 80gb
hdb - new 400gb seagate
and only had one error 0x40 {Uncorrectable error} on sector 90122803

I tried to boot the new drive and again it reboots after "just a few minutes more.." message.


----------

